# Gender Swaying



## Buttercupbabi

Hi ladies, 

Feel like I can only really come on here...

I have 2 little boys soon to be 6 and 4! Love them to bits, they are the best thing that has ever happened to me and to be honest a 3rd boy wouldnt actually bother me if he turned out anything like them 2 however this chance of being pregnant would 100% be my last (plus my chances of even falling are now slimmer then ever due to health reasons) and I'm not going to lie I am desperate for a little girl! My chest hurts so much at the thought of never having one so I thought I would try my best to sway it but does it really work??

Have anyone ever tried this?
Or did my OH have the best time of his life this week by everything I have done to get the boy count down :dohh: LOL


----------



## c.m.c

Hi, 

I am so curious about all the theories! I have 3 girls (first was a shock- just came off the pill and boom!) second was an ectopic and Ive no idea what the sex was, then I have had two more girls- since my ectopic I can pinpoint the exact time I ovulate I get awful ovulation pain. The shettles has been true for me (not that I was trying for girls) but it did work out that way for me! I had lots of DTD for days before O then low and behold on the night of O my DH was working and with my last girl my DH had V+D and was so so ill that I got pregnant from DTD 3 days before O (and I ovulated from my tubeless side because the corpus luteum cyst was on my tubeless ovary at my 6 week sacan- defo my baba was meant for this world)

Anyway with me I defo DTD a lot before ovulation and I had planned to DTD at O too but didnt and I ended up with girls

I am going to start trying in august (like you this is my very last)and would love to see if I could sway the other way... have you read about the diets? Apparently an acidic environment makes girls as the boy soerm die... a girl you take dairy and vitamins 

Id love to ask boy mums what their typical diets are like because when I read this theory it matched my diet... pre natal plus lots of low fat produce and low fat dairy.


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Thank you so much for replying!

Thats actually really good to know, my OH has had a pretty good week if you know what I mean without actually DTD and then 2days before my positive OPK (30th) we DTD so im praying that worked... We couldnt on the (31st) because he was out watching the boxing and then yesterday (01st) the OPK was positive CD13 - last month it was CD17 so was a bit of a surprise so I made sure he ejaculated once in the morning (not in me - sorry TMI) and then we DTD last night!! I have everything crossed and ive been drinking milk with whipped cream all week (which i dont really like just to help with the dairy things haha) oh and the odd chocolate :winkwink:

My diet for both boys have never been very healthy and I do eat quite a lot of meat I have to say, I couldnt tell you my BD routine with DS1 however conceiving DS2 we hadn't really done a lot for a week or 2 and bang on my Ovulation day he was made and i think where OH hadn't gotten lucky the boy sperms were ready to swim oh and they have said before deeper penetration and a woman having an orgasm helps too! So back to the DTD last night i made sure it was shallow and i didnt get much pleasure out of it :haha:

I hope it works out for you


----------



## c.m.c

Thank you! It&#8217;s worth a try anyway isn&#8217;t it!!! I&#8217;m a big skinny latte fan and not an awful lot of meat. Need to change it up a bit now and try to not DTD before O &#55357;&#56904; 

You&#8217;ll have to update here when the time comes!!!! I&#8217;m starting to TTC August/sept as my DD3 will be a year old in June now so this is it! 4 and I&#8217;m done


----------



## george83

There&#8217;s loads on the in-gender website with hints and tips for swaying plus loads of success stories. I have 3 boys though and with ds1 and ds2 (where I was not even thinking in the slightest about gender and gender disappointment) my natural diet and everything we did suggested we should have girls yet I ended up with boys every time so now I&#8217;m not convinced it has that much effect. Would be great to hear your stories - and hopefully successes though.

Good luck!!


----------



## bdb84

I didn't gender sway with my third, and we only DTD one time during my fertile week. It was on the day I ovulated, and yet we still had a girl despite it being optimal for a boy. I'm sure there are methods that can potentially increase your odds of a specific gender but I truly believe it's mostly up to chance.


----------



## c.m.c

I also wanted to say I have a friend with 3 girls and her and her DH did it every single day from day ten onwards and got pregnant first month each time.. all pink


----------



## c.m.c

When you think of it there are millions of sperm t and only one is needed so it&#8217;s impossible to influence it but it&#8217;s kinda fun to try I suppose. It&#8217;s juts like flipping a coin


----------



## Buttercupbabi

I just have this feeling my OH takes after his dad and has either strong male sperm or just male sperm! 

His brother had a little girl though so thats keeping me thinking maybe its not all male sperm haha! 

We shall see, im only 4DPO so have got a while yet to see if I'm even pregnant!


----------



## 6lilpigs

I swayed boy for my last three pregnancies and got 3 boys! I used the genderdreaming site as they are happy to use all the modern studies to tweak what they are doing. Basically they use the trivvard-willis? theory which shows how dominant female primates have more boys and lower ranking primate have females. For us, improve your nutrition and condition for a boy and lower it for a girl, when I had my 3 girls in a row I was living off of corn flakes and cheese spread sandwiches, I swapped this for meat, cheese and nuts added in some light weight lifting to add a little muscle and 3 boys:) I definitely recommend having a go at swaying:)


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Aaah thanks little piggies! 
Found out this week I am pregnant with baby number 3, not sure i really swayed enough though! I just tried dtd before ovulation but ended up doing it on the same day as my positive OPK! 

Im dreading to see the myths happening like... morning sickness = girl... galloping horse noise with the heartbeat = girl.... heartbeat over 140 = girl! 

its going to stress me out if all of these are opposite haha! But whatever happens at the end of the day, gotta be honest! I just want a healthy baby AND a healthy pregnancy! Still need to be a mum for a 2 little dudes at the end of the day  xx


----------



## george83

Buttercupbabi said:


> Aaah thanks little piggies!
> Found out this week I am pregnant with baby number 3, not sure i really swayed enough though! I just tried dtd before ovulation but ended up doing it on the same day as my positive OPK!
> 
> Im dreading to see the myths happening like... morning sickness = girl... galloping horse noise with the heartbeat = girl.... heartbeat over 140 = girl!
> 
> its going to stress me out if all of these are opposite haha! But whatever happens at the end of the day, gotta be honest! I just want a healthy baby AND a healthy pregnancy! Still need to be a mum for a 2 little dudes at the end of the day  xx

Wow congratulations! Thats so exciting, Im going to be stalking to see if you get your sway. Good luck x x


----------



## Buttercupbabi

Thank you George xx


----------



## c.m.c

Congratulations buttercup


----------

